

WhoShouldiFollow? Twitter Friend Suggestions - champion
http://whoshouldifollow.com

======
mosburger
How does it determine location? It doesn't seem to be terribly good at it...
I'm in Portland, Maine; when I put the slider all the way to the right
(presumably to find people close to me), it gave me a bunch of results in
California.

Not that I blame the app for having a tough time... there's not a lot for it
to go on for figuring out the geographic location of a user. And I can see why
it might get confused between the real Portland and those impostors in Oregon
who stole our name!

------
ivankirigin
I didn't think this was too useful. Deeper scraping to find more info about
the person (or even some recent tweets) would make me want to follow them.

I've already found myself un-following from people who update too often or too
often with banal content, cluttering out the rest.

------
champion
@mosburger Location is found from a user's "location" field on twitter (and
geocoded with google) . Only ~50% have geocode-able location fields. And the
location is only part of the scoring, so there may not be that many similar
people in Portland, ME.

@ivankirgin Agreed that including stats on how often someone tweets and other
stats would be useful, like "twitter quotient":
<http://web.forret.com/tools/twitter-tq.asp?name=Scobleizer>

------
jrockway
This worked pretty well. It showed me a few people who I know in real life but
had forgotten to follow.

